# Tadpoles died



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Variabilis laid 6 eggs, removed them after 2 days, put them in container with small ammount of DI water.
Developed nicely until 12th day, all were found not moving.
Since these are my first tad's I won't speculate why they never hatched. Did notice they were quite vigorous two days before they died.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

distilled water? i would use spring water etc with tad tea personally. think it "could" be the culprit but many other things could have as well. sorry about the losses.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm really sorry about that, we all know how it sucks. I would agree, use spring water next time. I put a little bit of duckweed, java moss, and a small section of sterilized Indian almond leaf in my water.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

did they die in the egg sac or after tehy hathced out?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Are their tails straight instead of curved? If they are straight they have probably hatched. To my understanding they play dead for the first couple days. Unless they are mush I wouldnt count them out just yet.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Tails are straight, but they're still inside the egg membrane. I wonder if the tea lower's the PH and helps break down the outer jell? I fill like I should have helped them hatch when they were active. I'll hold onto them for a couple of days to see if they're playing possum.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Are they in water at this point?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what are you suplementing the parents with? also is this their first clutch or what?


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

They is only enough water to keep them moist, about an 1/8". This is not their first cluch, but is first for me. I suppliment with rep-cal calcium w/vit D & herptivite vitamins daily and repashy plus ICB every 15 days. I checked on them this morning and they are still inactive.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

If i were you i woudl supplement Repashy calcium ICB every other feeding and repcal calcium about every 15 days instead, then use any other vitamin supplement in addition to that.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Julio: I was told that the repashy could cause them to OD, I believe on vitamin A. Do you give it to your frogs every other day?
thanks
Brian


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Interesting i been giving it to my frogs on a regular basisfor over a year with no ill effects and from time to time i even supplement with pure vit. A in retinol form


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

you used distilled or DI-ionized water?


----------

